# External Monitor Won't Connect To iBook G4



## Aeriim (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi!

I recently purchased a Samsung SyncMaster 2033 monitor, and tried to hook it up to my iBook G4 today. Nothing happened. I had to buy the mini-VGA to VGA cord to connect it, but that didn't seem to do anything either. I've tried everything that I can think of, including the 'Detect Displays' button in the System Preferences, as well as contacting the Tech Support at Samsung. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I know on a Windows you would have to press alt-F8 to connect an external monitor - do I have to do something like that? Any help would be appreciated. It wasn't exactly a cheap monitor, so I'd like to be able to use it.

Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the monitor power turned on (you should see a power light somewhere on the front) Hook up the display. turn it on, then restart your iBook. Open your System Preferences, then Displays. There may be a setting that will allow you to turn on mirroring, if the display is still not working.
I'm not sure what you are expecting. Even if this works, the external display will only show the same screen as the internal display. The iBook only supports mirroring. The maximum resolution that you will get is 1024 x 768 (regardless of what the Samsung display is capable of showing, it will only show the same as the internal iBook screen.)
Your Samsung is wide screen, so you'll get wide black bars on the sides.


----------



## Aeriim (Jun 8, 2010)

I realize that. That's not the problem. The monitor's turned on, and so is the computer. But the monitor is still blank. Nothing's showing up on it at all. I'd be happy if I could get _anything_ to show up.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 8, 2010)

Try a PRAM reset on the iBook.

If the power light on the display does not turn green (indicating that video is available to the display), then your either have a bad display, or the little adapter cable is no good - or the video out on the iBook is dead.
You would need to try a different display (or try yours on another computer), or a different adapter. Be sure that VGA adapter is fully plugged in to your iBook video out.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 8, 2010)

Does the Samsung have various input connectors in addition to VGA -- maybe DVI, HDMI, composite, or something else?

If so, does the Samsung have a "video input selector" button or a way to select which input is used?

Do any of the built-in, on-screen menus (brightness, contrast, input, mode, etc.) for the Samsung work (if it has any) -- do they display a menu on the screen if the buttons are pressed?

Does the "Displays" pane of the System Preferences on the iBook indicate that an external monitor is connected?  Have you tried connecting everything while they're all powered off, turning on the Samsung monitor, then turning on the iBook (in that order)?


----------

